# عمل مشروع على الــ Microsoft Project 2007



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-7.html​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبة و بعد

 بناء على طلب الكثير، فى تقديم مثال على برنامج الـ Microsoft Project 2007 يتم عمل فيه كل جميع الخطواط اللازمة لعمل جدول زمنى لاى مشروع.

و بعد اذن حضرتكم قد تم اختيار مشروع ( عمل محل للجاسب الالى ) و ذلك بناء على رغبة الاستاذة / زهرة_الربيع.

و ان شاء الله سوف نبداء خطوة بخطوة فى عمل المشروع مرروا بالــ cost control بناء على طلب المهندس / أحمد خليل2006.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2010)

*الفصل الاول - إدارة المشروعات*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يجب فهم بعض المفاهيم الاساسية للمشروع وهى:

*ما هوالمشروع ؟*

سلسة من الاتشطة و المهام التى لها اهاف معينة يجب ان تنجز فى مواصفات معينة و وقت معين له بداية و نهاية، و له تمويل مادى ايضا، و يستعمل المصادرالمختلفة لتنفيذ هذا المشروع من مال و وقت و معدات و عمالة.

*صفات المشروع :*
یمكن تلخيص صفات المشروع بأنه :

له هدف یمكن قياسه
وقت محدد
موارد محددة
مهام معتمدة على بعضها البعض
المشروع دائما في حالة تغيير 
*إدارة المشروعات*

إنها عملية تتكون من وظائف متنوعة هي:
التخطيط 
التنظيم 
المراقبة 
التحكم 
وذلك لكل من العناصر التالية
الوقت 
التكلفة 
الجودة 
الاداء 

*المراحل الأساسية للمشروع*

جميع المشاریع تشمل على تقسيم المشروع إلى مهام یمكن قياسها ویمكن جدولتها وتشمل الاتصال بين أعضاء الفریق وأیضا متابعة تقدم العمل جميع المشروعات تتكون من ثلاث مراحل رئيسية هي :
التخطيط لمشروع
متابعة تقدم المشروع
انهاء المشروع.

*المرحلة الأولى : التخطيط*
إن افضل طریقة للتخطيط هي بإغلاق الكمبيوتر والامساك بالقلم والورقة وذلك لتحدید الاتى:
1. أهداف المشروع.
2. المستفيدین من المشروع ، توقعاتهم ، ومستوى التأثير.
3. المهام المطلوب تنفيذها ، ویشمل ذلك الحصول على معلومات إضافية في حالة الطلب.
4. الموارد المتوفرة.
5. القيود (المواعيد المحددة – الميزانية - الموارد)



*مثلث المشروع*
إن المشروع یتم تشكيله باستخدام مثلث من ثلاث اضلاع هي : ( الوقت والتكاليف ومجال المشروع)

*الوقت:* كم من الوقت سوف یستغرق المشروع والذي سوف ینعكس على الجدول الزمنى للمشروع.
*التكاليف:* كم من المال سوف یكلف المشروع وذلك اعتماداً على تكاليف الموارد من موارد بشریة ومعدات ومواد.
*المجال :* كم هو حجم العمل المطلوب لتلبية أهداف ومهام المشروع.

هذه العوامل الثلاثة معاً تسمى مثلث المشروع .أن تعدیل أي عنصر من عناصر مثلث المشروع سوف یؤثر على العنصرین الآخرین وعادة ما یكون أحدهم له تأثير اآبر على مشروعك.

*دورة حياه المشروع*

 حيث قسم المشروع الى أربعة مراحل هي:-

*“Feasibility " : -1 مرحلة الجدوى*
وهي تشمل على وضع المشروع في صياغة رسمية ودراسات الجدوى والتصميمات الاستراتيجية
ومرحلة الموافقات على آل ما سبق، علما بانه من الممكن فى هذه المرحلة يتم الغاء المشروع، لان من مهمام دراسة الجدوى ايضا معرفة هل المشروع مربح ام لا و بالتالى ان اكتشف انه غير مربح يتم الغائه بالتاكيد.

*“Planning & Design" : -2 مرحلة التخطيط والتصميم*
وتشمل على التصميم الأساسي وحساب آل من التكلفة وجدولة المشروع وصياغة بنود العقد
وشروطه والخطط التفصيلية.

*“Production Stage": -3 مرحلة الإنتاج*
تتكون من التصنيع والتورید والأعمال المدینة والتركيبات والفحوصات.

*"Turning Over" : -4 الإنهاء*
وهي تشمل إنهاء الأعمال والتشغيل والفحص النهائي والصيانة.
Work Breakdown Structure هيكل العمل المفصل

ان هيكل العمل المفصل "WBS" يعطى تصورا عن ترتيب المشروع الهيكلى و ذلك ضمن مستويات يكون فى المستوى الاعلى الخدمة التى نريد التوصل اليها كنتيجة لانشاء المشروع و فى المستوى الادنى لها مهام العمل Task، و التى يمكن تقسيمها الى اعمال محددة على مجموعات مستقلة و يمكن رصد و قت و مزانية لكل مجموعة على حدى، و يمكن بواسطة هيكل العمل المفصل ان يقوم المخطط للمشروع بتوضيح ترتيب الاعمال للمشروع ككل او لكل مجموعة على حدى.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مارس 2010)

*الفصل الثانى - البداية مع الــ MS Project*

عند البداء فى اى مشروع يجب التفكير فى العناصر الاساسية للمشروع و التى تسمى Work Breakdown Structure (WBS) او هيكل العمل المفصل.

و فائدة (WBS) للمشروع هو تقسيم المشروع إلى أجزاء ثم تقسيم هذه الأجزاء إلى أجزاء أخرى وهكذا بحيث يكون أعلى مستوى فى هذا الهيكل الهرمى هو المشروع وأقل مستوى هو الأنشطة وهذا يسهل عملية الدراسة والتخطيط والمتابعة للمشروع.

و المثال الذى لدينا هو عمل محل لبيع الحاسب الالى.









نلاحظ من التفسيم انه تم على ثلاث مستويات، علما بانه ليس شرط ان كل مشروع ينتهى عند ثلاث مستويات من الممكن ان يكبر او يصغر، و كذالك فى هذا المشروع ايظا من الممكن ان هناك شخص اخر يعمل التفسيم الى اربعة مستويات او اكثر هذا يعتمد على تفكير كل فرد و ليس له قاعدة معينة.




و الان نبداء فى انشاء المشروع على الـ Microsoft Project









واجهة البرنامج بعد فتحة 









بعد فتح البرنامج يتم حفظ الملف باسم المشروع عن طريق النقر على ملف او File و اختيار Save or Save as او حفظ او حفظ باسم

















بعد حفظ الملف يتم تقسيم المشروع بناء على هيكل العمل التفصيلى (WBS) 









نلاحظ بعد كتابة عناصر الهيكل التفصيلى انها اخذت ارقام من 1 الى 13 






لان هذه هى ارقام تسلسل المهام Task و هذا لا يعنينا فى شئ و لكن الاهم هو تسسل ارقام الهيكل التفصيلى WBS



كيفية اظهار ارقام الـ WBS
من قائمة Insert او ادراج يتم اختيار Column او عمود 








سوف يظهر مربع الحوار Column Difinition








يتم اختيار بند الــ WBS من الــ Field name ثم النقر على ok








نلاحظ ان عامود WBS قد ظهر كما انه قد تم ظهور ارقام الهيكل التفصيلى ايضا و نلاحظ انهم من 1 الى - 13 ايضا و هذا يعنى ان الهيكل التفصيلى بيه 13 مستوى.








و لكن دوعنا نسترجع ان الهيكل التفصيلى الخاص بالمشروع الخاص بمحل الحاسب الالى بيه ثلاث مستويات و كل مستوى متفرع لبعض.

كيف يمكننا ان نحول المشروع من 13 مستوى الى 3 مستويات


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (20 مارس 2010)

الله ينورلك دربك يارب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

شكرا يااستاذ احمد دي بمثابة دورة في البروجكت الله يعطيك العافية يارب

انا متابعة وبطبق معاك واذا عندي اي استفسار راح اسال


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف شكر يااخى على هذا المشروع الرائع الذى بة ان شاء الله سينقل عالم المهندسين من البريمافييرا الى عالم مايكروسوفت بروجيكت ويشجعهم على العمل علية وخاصة ان موادة ضعيفة جدا وسيكون لك انت الفضل بعد الله فى ذلك
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
م.احمد خليل


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف شكر يااخى على هذا المشروع الرائع الذى بة ان شاء الله سينقل عالم المهندسين من البريمافييرا الى عالم مايكروسوفت بروجيكت ويشجعهم على العمل علية وخاصة ان موادة ضعيفة جدا وسيكون لك انت الفضل بعد الله فى ذلك
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
م.احمد خليل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 مارس 2010)

*رائع وقوى ويستحق التثبيت*

عزيزى الرائع أحمد الطيب 

دائما" تبهرنا بمشاركاتك القويه وأعتقد أن هذا الموضوع يستحق التثبيت وبجداره وأرجو أن تتناول مشروع إنشائى معمارى حيث أن هذا المجال يهم عدد كبير من رواد الملتقى وأنا منهم جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

*استكمال الفصل الثانى - البداية مع الــ MS Project*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء ان شاء الله نسنكمل اليوم باقية الفصل الثانى

لقد توقفنا عند 


كيف يمكننا ان نحول المشروع من 13 مستوى الى 3 مستويات 

و نبداء ان شاء الله


يتم العلام على المهام من البند رقم 2 الى 13








و يعد ذلك ننقر على Project ثم نختار Outline ثم نختار Indent و ننقر عليها







بعد النقر نلاحظ ان ترتيب الهيكل التفصيلى WBS قد تم تغير الارقام بيه







نلاحظ ان المستوى الاول الان هو محل الحاسب الالى و متفرع منه 12 مستوى و هو فى الاصل لابد من يكون هناك اربعة مستويات فقط متفرعة منه و هم:
اختيار المكان
عمل الديكورات
فرش المحل
الافتتاح

و سوف يتم ذلك كما فعلنا سابقا، و لكن بالرجوع الى الهيكل التفصيلى السابق، نلاحظ ان بند اختيار المكان ليس له هيكل تفصيلى و متوقف عند المستوى الثانى و لذلك سوف نبداء من بند عمل الديكورات سوف يتم التعليم من اول بند رقم 4 الى البند رقم 6، 
و يعد ذلك ننقر على Project ثم نختار Outline ثم نختار Indent و ننقر عليها







و بعد النقر نلاحظ ان هناك ثلاث بنود قد تم ادخالهم تحت عمل الديكورات، و هذه الثلاث بنود سوف يتم كتابة المهام تختهم و سوف نرى ذلك فيما بعد.







و كما فعلنا مع بند عمل الديكورات، سوف يتم تكرار ذلك مع كل من فرش المحل و الافتتاح







و بذلك فد نكون انتهينا من الدرس الثانى

الدروس المستفادة من الدرس الثانى : 
عمل مشروع جديد 
عمل الهيكل التنظيمى WBS 
كتابة الهيكل التنظيمى WBS 
اضافة عمود جديد 
ضبط الهيكل التنظيمى WBS استعدادا لكتابة المهام الخاصة بالمشروع 
 

المرفقات :

ملف الدرس الاول 
ملف الدرس الثانى 
ملف الدرس الاول بصيغة mpp 
وان شاء الله قريبا فى الدرس الثالث.
و شكرا


الفصل الاول - إدارة المشروعات.pdf

الفصل الثانى - البداية مع الــ MS Project.pdf​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> الله ينورلك دربك يارب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> شكرا يااستاذ احمد دي بمثابة دورة في البروجكت الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> 
> انا متابعة وبطبق معاك واذا عندي اي استفسار راح اسال


 
الله يكرمك واى سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الف شكر يااخى على هذا المشروع الرائع الذى بة ان شاء الله سينقل عالم المهندسين من البريمافييرا الى عالم مايكروسوفت بروجيكت ويشجعهم على العمل علية وخاصة ان موادة ضعيفة جدا وسيكون لك انت الفضل بعد الله فى ذلك
> جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> م.احمد خليل


 
الشكر لله و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عزيزى الرائع أحمد الطيب
> 
> دائما" تبهرنا بمشاركاتك القويه وأعتقد أن هذا الموضوع يستحق التثبيت وبجداره وأرجو أن تتناول مشروع إنشائى معمارى حيث أن هذا المجال يهم عدد كبير من رواد الملتقى وأنا منهم جزاك الله خير


 
و الله انا عاجز عن شكر حضرتك و حضرتك دائما بتاثرنا بكرمك، وان شاء الله سوف احضر لمشروع انشائى كما طلبت حضرتك.


----------



## الوادي للديكور (21 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع يا عزيزي .... أفادكم الله وزادكم علما ونفعا للناس...


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

الوادي للديكور قال:


> مجهود رائع يا عزيزي .... أفادكم الله وزادكم علما ونفعا للناس...


 
الله يكرمك واشكرك


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (21 مارس 2010)

استاذ احمد شكرا على الملفات المرفقة للدروس فكرة جدا رائعة عشان نحتفظ بيها
وانا متابعة
والدرس الاول كان جدا سهل الحمدلله 
الله ينور عليك دربك يارب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> استاذ احمد شكرا على الملفات المرفقة للدروس فكرة جدا رائعة عشان نحتفظ بيها
> وانا متابعة
> والدرس الاول كان جدا سهل الحمدلله
> الله ينور عليك دربك يارب


 
الحمد لله و الشكر لله و اى شىء حضرتك تحتاجية تحت امرك


----------



## ابوترك (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الطيب يااحمد الطيب


----------



## ابوترك (23 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان تواصل العرض


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2010)

*الفصل الثالث - البدء فى كتابة المشروع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


فى هذا الفصل سوف نتعلم كيفية كتابة المشروع و العلاقات بين الانشطة و التفير فى التقويم.

اولا: كتابة المشروع

لقد دراسنا سابقا كيفة عمل الهيكل التفصيلى WBS، و بعد انشاء يجب التفكير فى المهام و كتابة كل المهام الخاصة بكل فرع او بكل مستوى من مستويات الهكل، و مثال لذلك:

مستوى (اختيار المكان) نلاحظ ان هذا المستوى يتحدث عن نقطة بداية المضشروع و هو كيفية اختيار المكان لعمل المشروع و بالتالى من الممكن ان تكون المهام التى أسفلة كما يلى:


تكليف مكتب للعقارات للبحث.
اختيار المكان الافضل من نتائج البحث.
توقيع عقد البيع و التسجيل.
دفع قيمة المكان
نلاحظ ان الاربعة مهام السابقة هم المهام المطلوبة لتنفيذ مستوى (اختيار المكان)، كما نلاحظ ان البند رقم 2 و هو (اختيار المكان الافضل من نتائج البحث) يعتمد اعتماد اساسى على رغبة المشترى فى طبيعة المكان، هل هو يريده بين مجتمع سكنى او مجتمع دراسى اى بين الجامعات و المدارس، و طبعا ممكن ان يعتمد ايضا على السيولة المتوفرة مع صاحب المشروع، لانه معروف ان كل منطقة و لها السعر الخاص بيها.

سوف نبداء الان فى تعلم كيفية كتابة المهام تحت المستويات.

يتم الوقوف على الخلية التى اسفل مستوى (اختيار المكان) و نلاحظ انها مستوى (عمل الديكورات) البند رقم 3.






و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على قائمة Insert او ادراج و من هذه القائمة يتم النقر على New Task و من الممكن ايضا الضغط على زر Insert فى بوحة المفاتيح سوف تؤدى الى نفس الغرض.







و بعد عمل ذلك يتم البدء فى كتابة المهام تحت كل مستوى من مستويات المشروع و بعد الانتهاء سوف يكون الشكل كما يلى:








بعد كتابة جميع مهام المشروع يتم الرجوع و ضبط الباقى من الهيكل التنظيمى WBS، و بتالى نجد ان أختيار المكان عبارة عن Task او مهام و هو فى التقسيم يجب ان يكون عنوان لمستوى و بالتالى يتم العلام على المهام التى تتبع له و النقر على Project ثم نختار Outline ثم نختار Indent و ننقر عليها 








و بالتالى ما فعلناه فى اختيار المكان يتم فعله فى باقى المستويات كما يلى








و بعد ذلك يتم وضع الوقت الزمنى Duration لكل نشاط على حده.

و نلاحظ ان القيمة الافتراضية للبرنامج هى يوم واحد و الوحده الافتراضية هى day.

سؤال هل من الممكن تغير الوحده الافتراضية للبرنامج؟ و ما هى الوحدات الاخرى التى يمكننا استخدامها؟

نعم يمكن تغير وحده اليوم، و الوحدات الاخرى التى يمكن ان نستخدمها هى دقائق او ساعات او اسبوع او شهر.

ملحوظة :
عند الوقوف على خانة الــ Duration و كتابة رقم 5 مثلا ثم enter سوف يفهم البرنامج انك تريد القيمة الافتراضية و سوف يعتبرها خمسة ايام، و لكن عند الرغبة فى تغير القيمة الافتراضيى الى ساعات او اسابيع مثلا فيتم كتابة القيمة بهذا الشكل :

للساعات 5h ثم Enter ،،،،، سوف يعتبر البرنامج انك تريد الفترة ازمنية هى خمسة ساعات.
للاسابيع 5w ثم Enter ،،،،، سوف يعتبر البرنامج انك تريد الفترة ازمنية هى خمسة اسابيع.

رموز جميع الوحدات هى :


للدقائق min
للساعات h
الايام d
الاسابيع w
الشهر mon
السنة y
كما نلاحظ انه بعد التعديل سوف تختفى علامة الاستفهام و هى علامة تدل على ان القيمة الموجوده حاليا هى قيمة افتراضية



و بالتالى بعد تغير توقيتات الانشطة سوف يكون الشكل كما يلى









و بذلك قد نكون انتهينا من كتابة المشروع و التوقيتات لكل نشاط، و قد نكون انتهينا ايضا من الجزء الاول من الدرس الثالث.

الدروس المستفادة من الدرس الثالث :
كتابة الانشطة.
التغير فى وقت النشاط.
معرفة رموز التوقيتات المختلفة.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2010)

ابوترك قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك الطيب يااحمد الطيب


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## حسامنت (23 مارس 2010)

thank u so& very &much


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مارس 2010)

حسامنت قال:


> thank u so& very &much


 

you are welcome


----------



## m7md rf3t (23 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sara tageldin (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور يا اخي على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## yousseformatique (24 مارس 2010)

thanks Mr Ahmed


----------



## samer_draz (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
افدتنا افادة كبيرة
تقبل تحياتي أخي احمد


----------



## مه رامي (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر بش مهندس على المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

m7md rf3t قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
الشكر لله ..................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

sara tageldin قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور يا اخي على هذه الدروس القيمة


 
الشكر لله .................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

yousseformatique قال:


> thanks Mr Ahmed


 
you welcome ...........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

samer_draz قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> افدتنا افادة كبيرة
> تقبل تحياتي أخي احمد


 
الشكر لله، و اشكرك على تحياتك :84:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

مه رامي قال:


> الف شكر بش مهندس على المعلومات القيمة .


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 مارس 2010)

*تقويم المشروع - الجزء الثانى من الدرس الثالث*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ثانيا : تقويم المشروع Calendar 
التقويم فى المشروع من العوامل الاساسية لتحديد زمن النشاط او الزمن الكلى للمشروع، لان فى التقويم يتم تحديد الاجازة الاسبوعية و كذلك تحديد الاجازة القومية لكل بلد.
و نلاحظ ان اى مشروع يتم عملة سوف تكون الاجازة الاسبوعية المفترضة هى السبت و الاحد، و وهذا طبعا ليس متوافق مع الدول العربية.








و لتعديل تقويم المشروع يتم عن طريق النقر على Tools او ادوات ثم النقر على Change Working Time








سوف تظهر لك نافذة Change Working Time من هذه النافذة يتم عمل تقويم جدبد للمشروع عن طريق النقر على Create new calendar







سوف تظهر لك نافذة جديد Create new base calendar و فى خانة Name يتم كتابة اسم التقويم الجديد ثم النقر على ok بعد ذلك.








نلاحظ انه تم تغير اسم For Calendar الى الاسم الجديد







و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على View واختيار Turn On Project Guide








سوف يظهر لنا الــ Project Guide يتم النقر على ثانى اختيار و هو Define general working times








سوف يظهر لنا بعد ذلك Preview Working Time و بالنظر الى اسفل سوف نجد ان التغير فى التقويم سوف يحتاج الى خمسة خطوات و سوف يتم شرح الخمس خطوات خطوة خطوة، ان شاء الله.







الخطوة الاولى لتغير التقويم

من Select a calendar template يتم اختيار التقويم الذى تم إضافتة سابقا و الذى كان باسم Ahmad و بعد الاختيار يتم النقر على Continue to Step 2






الخطوة الثانية
نلاحظ ان هناك ايام باللون الازرق و ايام باللون الاصفر، و اللون الاصفر يدل على ان هذا اليوم اجازة اسبوعية،و كذلك اللون الاصفر فى الايام التى بيها لون ازرق يدل على اوقات الراحة فى اليوم، و بالنظر داخل الدائرة الحمراء نجد ان ايام العمل يوجد علامة بجانبها و ايام الاجازات لا يوجد علامة بجانبها، و كما قلنا سابقا، ان اى مشروع يتم عملة سوف تكون الاجازة الاسبوعية المفترضة هى السبت و الاحد، و وهذا طبعا ليس متوافق مع الدول العربية، و بالتالى سوف نقوم بجعل الاجازة الاسبوعية يوم الجمعة فقط.
كما نلاحظ فى الدائرة الزرقاء جملتان و هم :


I'll use the hours shown in the preview on the right 
I want to adjust the working hours shown for one or more days of the week 
 
الجملة الاولى تعنى انك موافق على مواعيد العمل التى مكتوبة فى الرسم على الشمال، و لا تريد التغير فيها.
الجملة الثانية تعنى انك تريد تغير المواعيد اليومية للعمل. 








و بالنقر على الاختيار الثانى بعد تعديل ايام العمل و الاجازة فى المشروع، نجد انه قد ظهر لنا مجموعة من الاختيارات سوف تساعدنا فى تحديد و قت العمل فى كل يوم.







و ننقر على Hours for و نختار يوم السبت Saturday و يتم تعديل الوقت بيه حيث يبداء العمل من 9:00 ص الى 7:00 م مع وجود ساعة راحة من 1:00 ظهرا الى 2:00 ظهرا







و بعد تعديل يوم السبت يمكن تعديل باقى الايام بالضغط على Apply to All Days












الخطوة الثالثة

و فى هذه الخطوة يوجد رابط تحت اسم Change Working Time و هذا الرابط يتيح لنا اضافة الاجازات القومية لكل الخاصة بكل بلد حيث يتم اخذها يوم اجازة فى البرنامج الزمنى.







سوف تظهر لنا نافذة Change Working Time، و من هذه النافذة سوف نجد Exceptions و تحتها كلمة Name و فيها يتم كتابة اسم الاجازة و فى خانة Start و Finish يتم كتابة الفترة الزمنية للاجازة تبداء من و تنتهى فى، و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على OK و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على Continue to Step 4








الخطوة الرابعة

يتم ضبط ساعات اليوم و الاسبوع و الشهر داخل المستطيل الاسود، و لكى نفهم هذا جميعا نعطى مثال:
الان و بعد تعديل زمن العمل اليومى و الذى يبداء من 9:00 ص الى 7:00 م مع وجود ساعة راحة من 1:00 ظهرا الى 2:00 ظهرا، نلاحظ الاتى ان ساعات اليوم الواحد 10 ساعات و بخصم ساعة راحة يصبح ساعات العمل الفعلى لليوم الواحد هى 9 ساعات.







و بالتالى سوف يتم التعديل داخل المستطيل الاسود كما يلى:
ساعات اليوم الواحد = 9 ساعات
ساعات العمل فى الاسبوع = ستة ايام عمل x 9 = 54 ساعة
عدد ايام العمل فى الشهر = عدد ايام الاسبوع الواحد x 4 = 24 يوم عمل







Continue to Step 5


الخطوة الخامسة

يتم النقر على Save and Finish







و بذلك قد نكون انتهينا من التعديل فى التقويم، و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على View واختيار Turn Off Project Guide

و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على Project و اختيار Project Information و النقر عليها











سوف تظهر نافذة Project Information و نلاحظ فيها ان التقويم الرئيسى للمشروع اصبح التقويم الذى تم تعديلة كما نلاحظ ان الاجازة اصبحت يوم الجمعة بدلا من يومى السبت و الاحد.







و بذلك قد انتهينا من الفصل الثالث الجزء الثانى و تعديل تقويم المشروع


----------



## guzou (25 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وصل


----------



## hhmdan (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2010)

الشكر لله جميعا .................


----------



## ابوترك (25 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (25 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك الجنة يارب واسفة لاني تاخرت يوم ماقدرت ادخل المنتدى فيه

استاذ احمد عندي سؤال : ( بالدرس الثالث) 

1- المهام الجديدة اللي راح نكتبها من ضمن المهام ( المهام التفصيلية) مايحتاج اننا نكتبها في WBS الرسمة اللي رسمناها اول 

يعني مو شرط اني اضع كل المهام التفصيلة على ورق قبل بداية المشروع ..

2- لمن اجي اغير الفترة الزمنية لكل مهمة في قائمة Duration أو المدة ماترضى تتغير معايا بتفضل ثابتة لمن اجي اكتب فيها ماينكتب.. اش الحل؟؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> الله يجزاك الجنة يارب واسفة لاني تاخرت يوم ماقدرت ادخل المنتدى فيه
> 
> استاذ احمد عندي سؤال : ( بالدرس الثالث)
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

استاذه زهرة كيف الحال؟ اتمنى ان تكونى بخير ان شاء الله

بخصوص السؤال الاول
المهام التفصيلية انا عملتها على ورقة خارجية للتوضيح لا اكثر و لكن بعد ذلك عند تمكنك من البرنامج و تمكن الاخوة و الاخوات منه ايضا سوف لا تحتاجون يليها ان شاء الله.

بخصوص السؤال الثانى
حضرتك بتكتبى فى خانة المستوى اى مستوى من مستويات الهيكل التفصيلى و الخط بيكون بالاسود السميك، و لكن لتغير المدة الزمنية اكتبى فى الخانات التى تكون باللون الاسود العادى و سوف يتغير معكى الخانات التى باللون الاسود السميك ان شاء الله

ارجو التجربة وافادتى بالنتيجة او لو هناك اى سؤال اخر تحت امرك

و شكرا


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (25 مارس 2010)

شرح رائع ومبسط اخى العزيز 
ولكن عندى سؤال 
هل يقتصر هذا البرنامج على عمل البرنامج الزمنى ام يمكن من ادخال المارد وحساب التكلفة كما نفعل مع البريمافيرا 
وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولوتسمح يااخى انا عامل قاموس موارد بة كل مماتتخيلة هل من الممكن عمل المشروع الذى تعملة علية واعرضة عليك بعد ذلك ومن خلال الموارد المتاحة والخامات والعمالة تكمل الباقى ؟
او من الممكن نجعلة لاعضاء الملتقى حتى يستفيدوا منة
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مارس 2010)

احمد مسعد توفيق قال:


> شرح رائع ومبسط اخى العزيز
> ولكن عندى سؤال
> هل يقتصر هذا البرنامج على عمل البرنامج الزمنى ام يمكن من ادخال المارد وحساب التكلفة كما نفعل مع البريمافيرا
> وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس احمد، اولا اشكرك على مشاركتك و ثانيا هذا البرنامج ليس مفتصر على عمل الجداول الزمنية فقط بل يمكن ايضا وضع الموارد و حساب التكلفة ايضا و سوف نشرح ذلك تبعا ان شاء الله

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*
> *ولوتسمح يااخى انا عامل قاموس موارد بة كل مماتتخيلة هل من الممكن عمل المشروع الذى تعملة علية واعرضة عليك بعد ذلك ومن خلال الموارد المتاحة والخامات والعمالة تكمل الباقى ؟*
> *او من الممكن نجعلة لاعضاء الملتقى حتى يستفيدوا منة*
> *شكرا جزيلا*


 
اكيد من ممكن يا باشمهندس ان نستفاد جميعا من ملف حضرتك، و اشكرك على تعاونك.


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذ احمد ووصلت المعلومة الحمدلله وفهمتها وطبقت الجزء الاخير والامور لحدت الان ماشية والحمدلله 

 

متابعة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> شكرا استاذ احمد ووصلت المعلومة الحمدلله وفهمتها وطبقت الجزء الاخير والامور لحدت الان ماشية والحمدلله
> 
> 
> 
> متابعة


 
الحمد لله و الشكر لله، وان شاء الله انا شغال فى الجزء الثالث و الاخير للدرس الثالث، ةان شاء الله حنزله باكر فى الموقع.

و شكرا


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (26 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على الاجابة 
وانا متابع معك واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مارس 2010)

احمد مسعد توفيق قال:


> اشكرك على الاجابة
> وانا متابع معك واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


 

الشكر لله ...


----------



## civilworks (26 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (26 مارس 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اكيد من ممكن يا باشمهندس ان نستفاد جميعا من ملف حضرتك، و اشكرك على تعاونك.



والله نحن الذين نستفاد منك ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعة على موضوع حضرتك ان شاء الله حتى ستفاد منة الجميع ان شاء الله واريد ان تضيف علية ملاحظاتك .
شكرا جزيلا لك ودام الله محبتنا


----------



## مستفيد (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

متابع للموضوع و نشكرك أيها الأستاذ الكريم على تخصيص وقتك لنفع إخوانك , بانتظارالمزيد من المعلومات و نسأل الله أن يجعلها لكم من العلم الذي ينتفع به.


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 مارس 2010)

*قاموس الموارد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​اخى فى الله م.احمد الطيب
اليك فى المرفقات برنامج زمنى على مايكروسوفت بروجكت به قاموس للموارد شامل جميع ماتتخيلة من الموارد ولكن هذا المشروع كان تدريب لى على البرنامج فستجد ان قاموس الموارد ليس بة اسعار لعدم معرفتى الدقيقة باعمدة std.rate & ovt.rate & cost/use >>>>>>>>>>>>
ومامدى تاثيرها على البرنامج الزمنى ولكن جميع الاسعار لهذا القاموس متوفرة ولكن لا اعرف ين اضعها فى مكانها المناسب
ولكن عند تطرقك لها فى مشروعك الرائع اعدك واعد اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين ان استكملة مع مشروعك الرائع وارعفة من جديد.
ولكن فى هذة المرة حتى يستفاد منة الاعضاء ويوجد لديهم قاموس بجميع الموارد

شكرا جزيلا 
​


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (28 مارس 2010)

أستاذ احمد عندي سؤال بخصوص المدة الزمنية:

اذا غيرنا الفترات الزمنية لكافة الأنشطة التابعة مو من المفترض إنها تتغير المهام الأساسية يعني تجمع كافة الفترات الزمنية اللي تحتها ..؟؟
والمهمة الأساسية أول وحدة اللي هي (محل حاسب الي) مو تجمع كافة الفترات الزمنية لكافة المهام والانشطة للمشروع ككل؟؟

طيب انا عندي الخانة دي ماتتغير الا حسب ماتتغير اول مهمة فقط تحتها .. هل هو الصح ولا انا عندي شي غلط؟؟

وشكرا..

وشكرا على المرفق يااستاذ احمدخليل


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك م. احمد الطيب
مميز كعادتك فى كل مواضيعك


----------



## محسن فضل (28 مارس 2010)

هل يوجد اختلاف جوهرى بين بريميفيرا (6) والاصدارات التالية له ؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

*الفصل الثالث - الجزء الثالث - العلاقات بين الانشطة*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ثالثا : العلاقات بين الانشطة

العلاقات بين الانشطة تعتبر العامل الاساسى لمعرفة الفترة الزمنبة للمشروع او الفترة الزمنية لاى مستوى من مستويات الهيكل التفصيلى.

العلاقات المنطقية بين المهام Task Relationship.

هناك اربع انواع من العلاقات المنطقية و التي تربط المهام مع بعضها البعض و هي:

Finish to Start (FS) : تبدأ المهمة اللاحقة بعد نهایة المهمة السابقة مباشرة.
Start to Start (SS) : تبدأ المهمة اللاحقة مع بدابة المهمة السابقة مباشرة.
Finish to Finish (FF): تنتهي المهمة اللاحقة مع نهایة المهمة السابقة مباشرة.
(Start to Finish (SF: تبدأ المهمة السابقة مع نهایة المهمة اللاحقة مباشرة. 
و كذلك هناك الــ Lead/Lag Relationships تستخدم فى تاخير او تقدم نشاط عن نشاط، و سوف يتم شرح هذا بالتفصيل لاحقا فى هذا الفصل، و لكن كل ما اريده ان تعلموة حتى الان عن Lead/Lag Relationships ان الــ Lag تاخذ علامة موجب عند كتابة الرقم و الــ Lead تاخذ علامة سالب عند كتابة الرقم.
سوف نشرح الان طريقة الربط خطوة بخطوة

من Window او نافذه انقر على Split او تقسيم








بعد ذلك سوف تنقسم الشاشة الى نصفين 







ننقر الزر الايمن للفارة فى منطقة النصف الاسفل للشاشة و نختار منها Predecessors & Successors














ماذا تعنى الــ Predecessor & Successor ؟
تعنى Predecessor & Successor انه عند ربط الانشطة بعضها ببعض و تصبح كسلسلة واحده او شبكة واحدة، نلاحظ ان كل نشاط يجب ان يكون له Predecessor & Successor اى ان كلمة Predecessor تعنى ما قبل و كلمة Successorتعنى ما بعد، اى ان كل نشاط يجب ان يكون له Predecessor & Successor، ما عدا اول نشاط فى اى مشروع له Successor و ليس له Predecessor لانه يعتبر اول نشاط فى المشروع ليس هناك اى نشاط قبلة، و كذلك اخر نشاط فى المشروع له Predecessor و ليس له Successor لانه يعتبر اخر نشاط فى المشروع ليس هناك اى نشاط بعده.

سوف نبداء الان فى شرح كيفة استخدام الــ Predecessor & Successor للربط بين الانشطة.

يتم اولا اختيار اول نشاط فى المشروع وطبقا للمشروع الذى لدينا يعتبر اول نشاط هو (تكليف مكتب للعقارات للبحث)، و بعد ذلك كما تعلمنا ان اول نشاط ليس له Predecessor فبالتالى يتم الوقوف على خانة الـ Successor لبدء الربط، 








عند الوقوف داخل مربع الـ Successor نلاحظ ان هناك عمودان عمود باسم ID و الاخر تحت اسم Successor، و الاستفاده منهم للربط بين نشاط (تكليف مكتب للعقارات للبحث) و النشاط الذى يليه و النشاط الذى يليه هنا فى المشروع هنا هو (اختيار المكان الافضل من نتائج البحث) و يمكن عمل العلاقة عن طريق كتابة رقم النشاط فى خانة الــ ID و يعتبر رقم النشاط هنا هو رقم 4 او اختيار الاسم من القائمة الظاهرة فى خانة الـ Successor







و بعد اختيار نوع النشاط التالى يتم تحديد نوع العلاقة عن طريق خانة Type و بالتالى هنا سوف تكون العلاقة FS - Finish to Start، و بخصوص اخر خانة و هى Lag سوف نقوم بشرحها بعد النفر على خانة OK لتفعيل العلاقة.








و يعد النفر على OK نلاحظ الاتى:
نلاحظ ظهور العلاقة بين النشاطين (تكليف مكتب للعقارات للبحث) و(اختيار المكان الافضل من نتائج البحث) و بالتالى نلاحظ ايضا فى اسفل الشاشة ان الــ Lag يساوى 0 day، و قد توهنا سابقا اننا سوف نقوم بشرح الــ Lead/Lag Relationships، نلاحظ فى العلاقة التى امامنا ان النشاد رقم 3 ينتهى فى Thu 25/03/10 و بالتالى النشاط التالى له و هو النشاط رقم 4 يبداء فى Sat 27/03/10 بفرق يوم واحد فقط و هو يوم الاجازة الاسبوعية، و ذلك فى حالة ان الــ Lead/Lag Relationships تساوى صفر، و كما ذكرنا سابقا ان الــ Lag تاخذ علامة موجب عند كتابة الرقم اى انه لو كتبنا فى خانة الــ Lag 1 day بدلا من 0 day سوف يصبح تاريخ بداء النشاط رقم 4 Sun 28/09/10 بدلا من Sat 27/03/10 اى انه كل ما ذات الــ Lag كل ما ذات الفرق بين تاريخ النهاية و تاريخ البدء بين النشاطين، و كذبك فى الــ Lead مثل الــ Lag و لكن يوضع علامة سالب قبل الرقم اى انه لو تم استبدال الــ 0 day بــ -1 day سوف يصبح تاريخ بداء النشاط التالى هو نفسة تاريخ تهاية النشاط الاول و هو Thu 25/03/10 و هنا يسمى ان النشاطين overlap اى فى تداخل بينهم و بالتالى كل ما ذاد الرقم بالسالب كل ما ذاد التداخل بين النشاطين.

معلومة هامة:
من الممكن ايضا استخدام عناصر اخرى غير الــ day فى الــ Lead/Lag Relationships مثل الــ hr، we... الخ.








و من السابق و كما تعلمنا و عرفنا كيفية الربط بين الانشطة بعضها البعض، نفعل ذلك مع باقى المشروع لكى يتم انشاء جدول زمنى للمشروع ككل و معرفة تواريخ البداية و النهاية للمشروع و للمستويات و للانشطة.









نلاحظ من الجدول الزمنى هذا الاتى:


ان الفترة الزمنية للمشروع هى 46 يوم عمل و حوالى 8 ساعات.
ان تاريخ البدء هو Sat 20/03/10 و تاريخ الانتهاء هو Wed 12/05/10، و من الممكن ان كثير يلاحظ ان الفرق بين التاريخين 53 يوم و ليس 46 يوم، و بخصم عدد 7 ايام جمع الاجازة الاسبوعية نكون قد حصلنا على الوقت الفعلى للتنفيذ البرنامج و هو ما يتم حسابة فى جميع البرنامج الزمنية انه يتم حساب الوقت الفعلى للبرنامج الزمنى اى ايام عمل فعلى و ليس الزمن الكلى شامل الاجازات و عطلة نهاية الاسبوع.
نلاحظ ان هناك بعض الانشطة تحتوى على زمن صفر، لايمكن اعتبار هذا نشاط لان النشاط لابد من وحود فترة زمنية له معلومة البداية و النهاية له، و لكن اى نشاط يحتوى على زمن صفر يطلق علية حجر الزاوية اة الــ Milestone و هو يكون بمثابة نقط على المشروع لتحديد اوقات او بدء اعمال هامة فى المشروع، و فى مشروعنا هذا تم استخدام الــ Milestone لتحديد مواعيد المدفوعات المالية للمشروع مثل (شراء الارض، شراء الفرش الخاص للمحل، ...... الخ.
 

و بذلك قد نكون انتهينا من شرح الجزء الثالث و الاخير من الدرس الثالث، كما كنا ايضا انتهينا من معرفة كيفية عمل المشروع و عمل العلاقات الخاصة بيه، بحيث يصبح لدينا مشروع له جدول زمنى.

و شكرا.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء

تحية طيبة و بعد

 الحمد لله و الشكر لله فد انتهينا من معرفة عمل جدول زمنى حتى الان، ارجو من حضرتكم جميعا ان يتم مراجعة كل ما سبق و سؤالى فى اى جزء غير واضح لحضراتكم وسوف نعطى فترة زمنية مقدارها اسبوع لكى يتمكن الجميع من المراجعة، كما ارغب فى ان يفوم كل فرد بعمل مشروع اخر لنفسه و تطبيق كل ما سبق و الوقوف عند نقط الضعف عنده و سؤالى و سوف اقوم بالرد عليه ان شاء الله و بهذه الاسئلة ان شاء الله سوف يستفاد الجميع، كما احب ان انوه عن شئ هام ان ما تم نشرة حتى الان ليس هو كل شىء و المتبفى من البرنامج ان شاء الله ما يلى:

عمل الموارد.
تعين الموارد على المشروع و حساب التكلفة.
متابعة انشطة المشروع.
عمل التقارير. 
كما احب ان اضيف نقطة ايضا اننى اقصد بجملة (ما تم نشرة حتى الان ليس هو كل شىء) ان بالتاكيد هناك اشياء اخرى لم يتم ذكرها، و هذا ليس تقصير منى و لكن قد تم الشرح و اختيار الاوامر على اساس طبيعة المشروع الذى تم اختيارة، و لذلك قد طلبت من حضراتكم ان كل شخص يعمل تجربة مشروع و يطبق ما سبق لماذا لانه سوف يكون هناك بدل الفكرة الواحده افكار كثيرة جدا جدا و يتم استخدام الكثير من الاوامر الاخرى لعمل هذه المشاريع.

اتمنى من الله عز وجل انى اكون و فقت حتى الان فى الشرح، و اتمنى للجميع التقدم فى البرنامج و التميز.

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> اخى فى الله م.احمد الطيب
> اليك فى المرفقات برنامج زمنى على مايكروسوفت بروجكت به قاموس للموارد شامل جميع ماتتخيلة من الموارد ولكن هذا المشروع كان تدريب لى على البرنامج فستجد ان قاموس الموارد ليس بة اسعار لعدم معرفتى الدقيقة باعمدة std.rate & ovt.rate & cost/use >>>>>>>>>>>>
> ومامدى تاثيرها على البرنامج الزمنى ولكن جميع الاسعار لهذا القاموس متوفرة ولكن لا اعرف ين اضعها فى مكانها المناسب
> ...


 

اشكرك على مجهودك و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه جميعا

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> أستاذ احمد عندي سؤال بخصوص المدة الزمنية:
> 
> اذا غيرنا الفترات الزمنية لكافة الأنشطة التابعة مو من المفترض إنها تتغير المهام الأساسية يعني تجمع كافة الفترات الزمنية اللي تحتها ..؟؟
> والمهمة الأساسية أول وحدة اللي هي (محل حاسب الي) مو تجمع كافة الفترات الزمنية لكافة المهام والانشطة للمشروع ككل؟؟
> ...


 

الاستاذه العزيزة 

كده فى شئ خطاء عندك و عتقد ان الخطاء الذى عندك له علاقة فى ترتيب الهيكل التفصيلى wbs و لذلك ارجو من حضرتك مراجعة مرة اخر و ان لزم الامر من الممكن رفع الملف فى الموقع و نعرف المشكلة سويا و يتم حلها ان شاء الله، و لكن اولا ارجوكى ان تحاولى فى الاول قبل رفعة.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 مارس 2010)

محسن فضل قال:


> هل يوجد اختلاف جوهرى بين بريميفيرا (6) والاصدارات التالية له ؟


 

لا يوجد اى خلاف غير فى قاعدة البيانات و هذا رئى الشخصى 

و شكرا


----------



## the poor to god (30 مارس 2010)

المهندس الطيب احمد الطيب جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Arefaat (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser1966 (4 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## خميس (4 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون شكر وارجو الكثير من الدروس


----------



## شريف سعيد (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser ibrahim (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## engineer_khaleel (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
تم تقييم الموضوع ممتاز
جهود كبيره بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصر العلم (6 أبريل 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (9 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (10 أبريل 2010)

_الله ينورلك دربك يارب ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

شكرا يااستاذ احمد دي بمثابة دورة في البروجكت الله يعطيك العافية يارب

انا طبقت الطريقة واذا عندي اي استفسار راح اسال _

_الله يجزاك الف خير _


----------



## أكرم حمدان (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك للجهود الطيبة


----------



## lovelyeegirl (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير علي اسلوب السلس و الراقي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> المهندس الطيب احمد الطيب جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


 
و جزاك اخى الكريم ............


----------



## محمد احمد اخميرة (16 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أشكرك على هذاالعمل الرائع محاولة منك استنهاض همم المهندسين العرب،،،، _
_ جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
م / محمد أحمد_


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (18 أبريل 2010)

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية اعتذر وبشدة لأستاذ أحمد الطيب خاصة والمنتدى عامة على التقصير اللي حصل مني وعن الغياب لفترة غير قليلة عن المنتدى

حصلتلي ظروف اضطرني اني اغيب عن النت ككل عموما مو بس المنتدى وخارجة عن ارادتي

فانا اعتذر مرة اخرى واتمنى الاقي بينكم صدر رحب وتتقبلو اعتذاري

---- 

استاذ أحمد طالب من الجميع اللي كان متابع الدروس انو يعمل مشروع غير اللي بينشرح عليه اللي هو محل الحاسب 

بس الاحظ انو مافي احد عمل مشروع ؟؟ 

-----------

أستاذ أحمد أنا خلال هذا الاسبوع بدأت بالتفكير في مشروع شركة سياحة داخلية 

وإلى الان فكرت في الأشياء الي بتتدخل ضمن شركة سياحية 

ملاحظة: 
انا ماعندي اي خلفية تماما عن الشركات السياحة فلجأت الى مواقع السياحة الخارجية وحبيت اعمل السياحة الداخلية عشان اطلع افكار جديدة

ممكن تساعدوني بافكار للشركة عشان ابدا اطبق الدروس ..


" احتياجات الشركة في حالة اذا كان المكان ارض فاضية لسى ماتبنت...

مستلزماتها كالتالي:

1- إختيار مكان 
2- بناء المحل (اتفاق مع شركة للبناء)
3- تجهيز ديكورات المحل ( تشمل الاثاث - السراميك - الستائر ... الخ)
4- اختيار موظفين الشركة
5- شراء مستلزمات الشركة (باصات تنقل كبيرة - اجهزة حاسب - سفن -.........)
6- إنشاء نظام لتنظيم الرحلات وامور الشركة
7- الافتتاح


هل في خيارات تانية ممكنة غير هادي ؟؟

وشكرا للجميع وخاص لاستاذ احمد الطيب


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هو الموضوع قفل خلاص؟؟

أرجو منكم الرد


----------



## omaa (25 أبريل 2010)

عمل يستحق الشكر


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## al zamil (27 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله وربنا ينور ليك طريقك ويذيدك من العلم


----------



## صهيب علي (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رياض450 (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخوة الزملاء لدى برنامج لمشروع واريد ان اغير تاريخ بداية العمل وبحيث يتم الترحيل لكل البنود ، من يدلنى على الطريقة وله الاجر ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## eng.alharbi (29 أبريل 2010)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> السادة الزملاء
> 
> ...



أخي أحمد الطيب

أولاً جزاك الله خيرا .. وأعلم يأخي ان هذا الدرس اللذي تضعه فيه اوناساً يأخذونه في ترم كامل في مدارسهم.

ثانياً . أتمنى أكمال ماقلته من عمل الموارد وحساب التكاليف وعمل التقارير .

واشكرك من اعماق قلبي اخي احمد

تحياتي لك


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رياض450 (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ، ممكن تفيدونى كيف ممكن اغير فى برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت تاريخ بداية العمل لكامل المشروع to change start day of the project from planed date to early start or late start to all items


----------



## merawem (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## bryar (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد لنا في ادارة المشاريع ونرجوا ان تواصل تزويدنا بما هو مفيد وجديد


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 مايو 2010)

*برنامج زمنى لعمارة مكونة من 5 أدوار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​نظرا لانشغال المهندس / احمد الطيب كل هذة الفترة عنا وارجوا من الله ان يكون بخير والف صحة وسلامة.
بدأت فى عمل مشروع صغير لعمارة مكونة من ارضى وأربع أدوار وتم عمل الاتى فى هذا البرنامج كما تعلمت من دروس المهندس / احمد الطيب جزاة الله عنا كل خير والمشروع كالاتى:
1- الانشطة لجميع الادوار.
2- التنظيم التفكيكى wbs
3- العلاقات بين الانشطة. 
لم يتم عمل calender وذلك بعد الانتهاء من الموارد وربطها بالانشطة سيتم عمل calender للبداية المشروع .
ولم يتم عمل schedule او run لتفاعل العلاقات بين الانشطة واظهار النتائج

فأرجوا ان يكون الملف فية فائدة للجميع


----------



## engallosh (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## دمعة الندى (21 مايو 2010)

ممكن توضيح اكثر في طريقة العلاقات المنطقية


----------



## فوزي الزويني (24 مايو 2010)

تسلم ياورد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك للهداية وشفاعة الرسول وآل بيته ألأطهار


----------



## ابوترك (25 مايو 2010)

وين الطيب


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (26 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

من علمني حرفا كنت له خادما..........


----------



## سعد رؤوف الجبوري (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف الغي non workign time من برنامج microsoft project


----------



## مصطفى حسن عزب (29 مايو 2010)

السادة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم 
نشكركم على هذا المجهود العظيم وكثر الله من امثالكم الذين لايبخلون بالعلم ولا المعلومة وعلى ميعاد ان شاء الله 
اخوكم / مهندس مصطفى حسن عزب


----------



## HARD MAN (30 مايو 2010)

أخي الفاضل أحمد الطيب شكر الله لك وبارك فيك وجزاك كل الخير على ماقدمته لنا من معلومات ودروس تعبت عليها وسهرت على ترتيبها 
نتمنى أن يكون مامنع أخونا أحمد من إكمال دروسه القيمة خيرا وتمنياتنا له بالتوفيق والنجاح دائما


----------



## Eng.IMSE (2 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لايكفي لتعبير عن مدى الامتنان
على هذا الجهد العظيم والانسان الاعظم 
الذي يعطي بدون انتظر مقابل


----------



## طلول (3 يونيو 2010)

Allah ybarek feek


----------



## منذر البدري (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع
نسأل الله التوفيق لمواكبة العمل في خدمة العرب والمسلمين والانسانية جمعاء

منذر البدري
3-6-2010


----------



## saidelsayedab (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## Pet. Eng (13 يونيو 2010)

كل الشكر والعرفان لهذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## engmmostafaa (13 يونيو 2010)

اولا انا بشكرك جدا على موضوع الرائع ده وانا بالفعل عملت مشروع عن صناعة الصوامع وارجو استكمال الموارد والتقارير ومراقبه المشروع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## موديز (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............

انا بجد بشكر كل من ساهم فى انجاح دورة البروجكت دى لانها فعلا دورة جميلة جدا وبشكر جدا الاستاذ المهندس احمد الطيب لانه فعلا عمل افادة قوية جدا لينا 
انا متابع من الاول عشان فعلا كنت محتاج للدورة دى وفعلا بشكرك يا استاذ احمد 
اتمنى اننا نكمل باقى الدورة باذن الله 
نشوفك على خير قريبا باذن الله 

اخوكم 
محمد علاء


----------



## moabel (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## njoumaah (27 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot eng. Ahmad


----------



## أنس ن (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور يا اخي على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذا الموضوع والشرح الرائع ويارب الله يوفقك وتتقدم للامام بعد اكثر


----------



## سنين ضايعه (1 يوليو 2010)

شرح رائع جدا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يارب
ارجو المواصله ف الشرح


----------



## redamostafa (3 يوليو 2010)

فعلا شرح رائع من شخص رائع أتمنى من الله ان تكمله ولعل المانع خير وجعل لك هذا فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## المهندس المدني أ (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي المهندس ونسأل الله ان يضع ذلك في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## expert78 (12 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الاخرة
و يعطيك ليرضيك


----------



## mbhussein (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mr.saif (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bent elshatea (16 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحت انا مهندسة وكنت عاوزة اعرف معلومات عن نظام اسمة canيستخدم فى السيارات


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (21 يوليو 2010)

Due to their thermal efficiency, rotary motion, and power-to-weight ratio, steam turbines continue to be a major asset for electrical power generation.


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (21 يوليو 2010)

Due to their thermal efficiency, rotary motion, and power-to-weight ratio, steam turbines continue to be a major asset for electrical power generation.


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## silverfox (24 يوليو 2010)

عمل رائع
جزاك الله كل الخير عنا جميعا


----------



## طلال ابووسام (27 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .... آميييييين


----------



## raedrefaee (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الشرح المبسط والمفصل ، وياريت اذا متوفر عندك مشروع تنفيذ خطوط مياه على البروجكت..


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany_kortoba (31 يوليو 2010)

*شكر وواستفسار*

لابد ان نشكر الاخ الفاضل على المجهود الذى قام بة ولى استفسار 
1-قمت بعمل مهمة رئيسية متفرع منها عدة مهام فرعية واود الغاء اسم المهمة الرئيسية بحيث تكون جميع المهام متتالية هل من الممكن ذلك
2-هل يمكن الطباعة بصيغة pdf
3- كيف اقوم بعمل مسار للمهام الحرجة
لكم جزبل الشكر ودلئما الى الامام مع توفيق اللة​


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (1 أغسطس 2010)

برجاء موافاتنا ببرنامج خاص بمشاريع الطرق والبنية التحتية ان امكن 
*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mody02002 (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير عن ما قدمته لنا


----------



## hany_kortoba (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر واجب*

الاخ الفاضل / احمد الطيب 
قمت بمجهود رائع ان شاء اللة يحسب فى ميزان حسناتك
قام عدد من الاخوة المهندسين المتابعين لموضوعكم ببعض الاسئلة لكن الى الان لا يوجد اجابة 
نتمنى من اللة عز وجل ان يكون عدم الرد على هذة الاستفسارات خير 
ان شاء اللة تجد من الوقت الكافى حتى ترد على استفسار اخواننا ​


----------



## zbeeda (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك اخى


----------



## Marwan Sameh Bers (4 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية والصحة ... كله مفهوم ... والى الامام


----------



## mazyood (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقكم ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## A.Sayad (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور تسلم الأيادي


----------



## organic_magic (10 أغسطس 2010)

هو الموضوع وقف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمدهارون (11 أغسطس 2010)

many thanks


----------



## احمدهارون (11 أغسطس 2010)

but i think primavera is better (i'm not proffessional


----------



## Eng.dNAN (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا من أجل الدروس القيمة والرائعة جدًا
شكرا لكم مجددًا:14:


----------



## Eng.Abdulaziz (14 أغسطس 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم المميزة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اعني (22 أغسطس 2010)

ليش وقفت والله استفدنا من جد مشكور


----------



## expert78 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل تقدير و إحترام كبيرين


----------



## أبو خالد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## eng: issa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Architect smiling (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذي احمد الطيب .. نفع الله بعلمك الجميع .. خالص الشكر


----------



## halimo10 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

فى انتظار الدرس الثالث. شكرين كتير


----------



## memo_217 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

رياض450 قال:


> السلام عليكم ، ممكن تفيدونى كيف ممكن اغير فى برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت تاريخ بداية العمل لكامل المشروع to change start day of the project from planed date to early start or late start to all items



افتح القائمة Project ، ثم اختار الأمر Project Infomration ، ثم اختار تاريخ بداية المشروع المطلوب من القائمة المنسدلة Start Date
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك .. تحت أمرك في أي استفسار آخر


Eng. Mohamed Adel Aatti, M.Sc, PMP
Planning Engineer & Assistant PCS Director


----------



## memo_217 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سعد رؤوف الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف الغي non workign time من برنامج microsoft project



أرجو توضيح سؤالك حتى أتمكن من الرد عليك بإذن الله



Eng. Mohamed Adel Aatti, M.Sc, PMP
Planning Engineer & Assistant PCS Director


----------



## اسامه الهاشمي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المعلومات وعندي سوال حول كيفية ربط بين الفعاليات المشروع والموارد البشرية هل ممكن مثال مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hany_kortoba (19 سبتمبر 2010)

االسلام عليكم
شكرا كثير الشكر للمهندس محمد 
وشكرا كثير الشكر لكل من بذل مجهود او يبذل مجهود فى هذا المنتدى​


----------



## nawalid6 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo_217 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> االسلام عليكم
> شكرا كثير الشكر للمهندس محمد
> وشكرا كثير الشكر لكل من بذل مجهود او يبذل مجهود فى هذا المنتدى​



جزيل الشكر لك يا مهندس هاني على مجهوداتك الرائعة ، و أنا فقط أحاول أن أشارك بجزء بسيط بما أملك من معلومات متواضعة في هذا المجال


----------



## احمد1975 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## jblhmd (25 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks 4 u all


----------



## كاسباروف (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنظر الى ان هذه اول مشاركة فاحب ان اشكركم الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الذي وجدته وبالصدفة 

والذي كنت ابحث عن مدة طويله وانا من متابعكم خطوة بخطوة فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء..
والف شكر .. مع خالص الود


----------



## eng.ahmed kamal (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كالعادة دائما يبهرنا اساتذة ومهندسين فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ... بيض الله وجهك مهندس احمد الطيب وجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك وعلمك الله علما تنتفع بة وتنفع بة....
الى الامام دائما


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 أكتوبر 2010)

في حاجات ناقصه ولا هو خلص خلاص موضوع يستحق التقييم بارك الله فيك


----------



## the all seen eye (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز ... استفدت كثيرا ودعيت لك
في انتظار البقية لكن لدي سؤال
كيف ساعرف انك بدأت في اكمال الدورة وشكرا


----------



## ammarsoh (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمة شكر لن أعطيك بها ذرة من حقك لأن حقك علينا أكثر من قول كلمة شكراً
ولأنك أسديت لى خدمة عظيمة
فسأشكرك كما علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك والتى أحب أن يكون أجر هذه المعلومات ثقيل جداً في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد1975 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## مخرجة سينمائية (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الشرح الموفق و شكرا لجهدك المبذول و لكن متى البقية من الدروس 

و هل الشرح الذي شرحته كافي للخريج يتعلمه و لا لازم يوخذ دورة علشان يفهم اكتر ارجو الاجابة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشروع رائع و عمل ممتاز بارك الله جهودك


----------



## abudreen (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أسأل الله أن يثبت خطاك و يجعل لك في كل خطوة فرج.........قول آمين


----------



## الباتل1 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..... ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## منبع الطيبة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## خالد نحمده (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حذيفه الفهداوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من فضلك وضع نسخة البرنامج لكي احملها عندي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... شرح ممتاز


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عيد سعييييييييييييييد


----------



## ramimassoud (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و عيد سعيد للجميع 
مشكور أستاذ أحمد جزيل الشكر وكلنا بانتظار تتمة الدروس 
الله يعطيك العافية و الصحة و أرجو من الله ان يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## الأسمراني (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يااستاذ


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## yasser srewel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## khalid.na1 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملف شامل*

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد ملف شامل لجميع الدروس و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## -جوري- (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير..شرح واضح ورائع..شكراً لك


----------



## م محمد كرم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## نعمان 212 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ELENSAAN (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
يـــــــــــــــــا طيب
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وربنا يطمنا عليك وترجع لمحبيك


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## علاء زهران (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام علبكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أود من الزملاء الأعزاء بالتفضل والتكرم بالإجابة عن حساب المرونه الحرة والمرونة الكلية في برنامج إدارة المشاريع 

 مع الشكر


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*
*ونفع بعلمك وإرشادك
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا طيب
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وربنا يطمنا عليك وترجع لمحبيك*

وأرجو من مشرفى المنتدى التواصل مع الأستاذ أحمد على إيميله الشخصى 
وواجب عليكم أن تطمنونا عليه​


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## SOMA KOKO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبارك فى والديك جزالك الله خيرا ويارب تكمل الموضوع على خير وندعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## artahmed (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الدورة


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

نرجو من الباشمهندس أحمد الطيب إكمال الدروس حتى تعم الفائدة إن شاء الله


----------



## eng_mayada (7 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز، والله والله ما عندي كلام اقوله
مجهودك صراحة كل كلمات الشكر و العرفان تعجز عن ايفاؤه حقه... والله منذ يومان و انا ابحث عن كل ما يخص البرنامج و ما استفدت من اي مكان قدر استفادتي من موضوعك
منتهى الاخلاص في توصيل المعلومة بشكل واضح و يسير و مرتب ادعو الله ان تكمل فصل الموارد بنفس الطريقة لاني حقيقي مقتنعة ما راح افهمها الا منك هذا اولا
و ثانيا اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل كل ثانية من وقتك كرستها لهذا العمل ان تكون ثقلا في ميزان حسناتك جزاك الله عنا خير الثواب و جعله علما ينتفع به الناس كافة فيعود عليك بالخير و البركات في حياتك و آخرتك بعد عمر طويل انشاء الله و شكراااا من كل قلبي


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ....مجهود رائع


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

eng_mayada قال:


> أخي العزيز، والله والله ما عندي كلام اقوله
> مجهودك صراحة كل كلمات الشكر و العرفان تعجز عن ايفاؤه حقه... والله منذ يومان و انا ابحث عن كل ما يخص البرنامج و ما استفدت من اي مكان قدر استفادتي من موضوعك
> منتهى الاخلاص في توصيل المعلومة بشكل واضح و يسير و مرتب ادعو الله ان تكمل فصل الموارد بنفس الطريقة لاني حقيقي مقتنعة ما راح افهمها الا منك هذا اولا
> و ثانيا اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل كل ثانية من وقتك كرستها لهذا العمل ان تكون ثقلا في ميزان حسناتك جزاك الله عنا خير الثواب و جعله علما ينتفع به الناس كافة فيعود عليك بالخير و البركات في حياتك و آخرتك بعد عمر طويل انشاء الله و شكراااا من كل قلبي


 والله ان كلمات الشكر لتعجز عن التعبير عن هذا الجهد
جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## algenaby (13 يناير 2011)

شكراً للجهود المبذولة ويسلم عقلك


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر الامارات (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابوبكر المهندس (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور كتير وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## spaceofwar (18 يناير 2011)

والله يا اخ استفدنا كثيرآ من دروسك هذه والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## al_bassam17 (18 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك ولهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## civil eng h (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civil love (4 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمد زلزلة (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يااستاذ احمد على دورتك في ال ms بروجكت إنها حقا مفيدة ونحتاج الدروس الباقية من فضلك.


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (9 فبراير 2011)

اشكر كل من قام على انجاح هذا الموقع الرائع الرائع


----------



## wael_adel2 (10 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكور على تعبك


----------



## plcwannabe (26 فبراير 2011)

al salam alikom

im looking for project management ( completed project) for commercial building applied through microsoft project management to use as guid for my coming project, project must including design and supervising stages

thanks in advance​


----------



## التميمي العراقي (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ياأخي ....مجهود رائع


----------



## engkh (1 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لك و جزاك الله خير ...*
*مجهود رائع*​


----------



## kanan (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## ياسر نصر (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.maher (8 مارس 2011)

اولا بنشكركم كتير ع هدا الجهد ياللي استفدت منه كتير ولكن هلأ عندي مشكلة في المصادر بظهري لون أحمر في Resources sheet وانا ادخلت كل اشي فحابب افهم كيفية عمل الover time للمصادر وكيفية اضافته 
بتمنى اجد مساعدة ضروري


----------



## boraq4000 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا بشمهندس أحمد الطيب علي هذا الشرح الوافي .


----------



## ahmadsalameh (9 مارس 2011)

أخي العزيز شكرا لك فانشاء الله يكتب لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ،، يوم لا ينفع مل و لا بنون الا من أتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## 2brahim (9 مارس 2011)

مــا شــاء الله
الله يباركلك في صحتك ووقتك


----------



## sameer omani (13 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع الرائع جدا
وننتظر منك الجديد

تحياتي


----------



## HAK.K (13 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم تسلم على الشرح المميز والرائع
في الوقت الحالي عندي تدريب على البرنامج نسخة 2010 لمدة 4 أيام وبإذن الله سوف أزودكم بمحتويات التدريب والمشاريع التي قمت بعمل جداول زمنية لها.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخى فى الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## engkh (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوعازه (22 مارس 2011)

اساتذة ومهندسين ملتقى المهندسين العرب لكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fzammar (28 مارس 2011)

وقل اللهم زدني علما


----------



## مختار مطر (28 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى احمد الطيب على هذه الدروس القيمة،نسال الله الكريم ان يتقبل جهدكم مع صادق الامنيات لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## engkh (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير يا بشمهندس
وبارك الله .... جهد مبارك


----------



## moojhone (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء الشمري (1 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## civil eng h (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
عايز برنامج ms project


----------



## أيسر إبراهيم (5 أبريل 2011)

تنك طيب .. يا أخي يا طيب


----------



## boushy (8 أبريل 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يــا مهندس أحمد الطيب على الشرح الرائع 

والمجهود الجيييييييييييييد ...

الشرح ده على الأقل في 3 حصص من الدروس : ) 

الحمد لله انا عندي شوية معلومات عن البرنامج واتعامل معه شبه أسبوعيا 

ولكنها معاملات قليلة جداااااااااا : ) 

إن شاء الله هجمع كل الأسئلة الموجودة وأحاول أجاوب عليها

واللي ما أعرفش أكيد في كثير موجود هنااااااااااا : ) 

على أمل استكمال الموضوع مرة أخرى 

وأيضا المهندس أحمد خليل شكرا له على مشاركته ومجهوده

وكل من أضاف شيئااااااااااااااا 


جزاكم الله جميعا خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 


**و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## BeLiVe (10 أبريل 2011)

Thanks a lot.
this is a great post.


----------



## BeLiVe (10 أبريل 2011)

I cant tell you how I happy because I found this forum and post and you "Eng.Ahmed"
Thank you very mush for this great job.
I want add, I am not an engineering but I really love this software.


----------



## أبو السيف (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
والله مجهود طيب


----------



## YOURI (22 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله جميعا خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم *


----------



## kokolop (22 أبريل 2011)

Mr.Ahmed El-Tayeb
Please where are the Third Lesson and the other lessons.
Thanks for your assistance.
Await your respond as soon as possible.
Walid


----------



## destroy (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## noorelddein (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا العرض المفيد


----------



## mohalrubaie (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا جيزيلا استاذ على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## fawzi105 (6 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله جميل


----------



## nabil_alsharafi (13 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً أستاذ أحمد وكل الإخوة والأخوات الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ...............


----------



## boushy (16 مايو 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً اخى احمد الطيب على هذه الدروس القيمة،نسال الله الكريم ان يتقبل جهدكم مع صادق الامنيات لكم بالتوفيق .*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

زهرة_الربيع قال:


> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا الى اعتذر بجد لانى بجد بقالى فوق السنه لم ادخل لظروف خاصة و خارجة عن ارادتى 

المهم حضرتك عاملتى ايه فى مشروع شركة السياحة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

رياض450 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> الاخوة الزملاء لدى برنامج لمشروع واريد ان اغير تاريخ بداية العمل وبحيث يتم الترحيل لكل البنود ، من يدلنى على الطريقة وله الاجر ان شاء الله
> 
> والسلام عليكم




الطريقة هى ان شاء الله من قائمة Project اختار Project Information و منها غير تاريخ البدء ان شاء الله سوف يتغير تاريخ المشروع و يتم ترحيل كل الانشطةز


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

eng.alharbi قال:


> أخي أحمد الطيب
> 
> أولاً جزاك الله خيرا .. وأعلم يأخي ان هذا الدرس اللذي تضعه فيه اوناساً يأخذونه في ترم كامل في مدارسهم.
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله قريبا .............


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

رياض450 قال:


> السلام عليكم ، ممكن تفيدونى كيف ممكن اغير فى برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت تاريخ بداية العمل لكامل المشروع to change start day of the project from planed date to early start or late start to all items




*الطريقة هى ان شاء الله من قائمة Project اختار Project Information و منها غير تاريخ البدء ان شاء الله سوف يتغير تاريخ المشروع و يتم ترحيل كل الانشطة*


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 مايو 2011)

سعد رؤوف الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف الغي non workign time من برنامج microsoft project




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

بخصوص سؤال حضرتك عن non working time هل سؤال حضرتك تقصد الغائه فى ال calender ام الغائه كيوم عمل و هو اجازة قوميه

ارجو التوضيح لان لكل شىء طريقة

و شكرا


----------



## بنت الخليل (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## عبدالله البراك (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس5010 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس5010 (22 مايو 2011)

اريد نموزج جدول زمني لمشروع مبني سكني (وجزاكم الله كل خير )
"وما كان العبد في عون اخيه كان الله في عونه"


----------



## أرفاد (23 مايو 2011)

لدي مشكله في البرنامج أرجو مساعدتي على حلها
أنا أستعمل الاصدار 2007 وكل شي كان تمام ولكن في الفتره الأخيره لم أعد قادر على تشغيل الـ project guide رغم أنني ذهبت الى القائمه view وقمت بتفعيله عدة مرات ويظهر انه مفعل ولكن لا يظهر شيء
جربت كثيرا من ال Help ومن مواقع النت المختلفه لكن لم أصل الى حل
وراجعت الاعدادات وخصوصا tools - option - interface ولكن دون جدوى
أرجو المساعده لأني أعمل حاليا على مشروع وعلى انهائه في أقرب وقت وأحتاج لتفعيل الـ project Guide


----------



## dinaelsaher (24 مايو 2011)

جارى مشاهدة الموضوع من الاول 
ومتابعة ان شاء الله


----------



## أرفاد (24 مايو 2011)

قمت بتطبيق شرحك على مشروعي الخاص واستفدت كثيرا الحمد لله
بس ياريت ماطول غيابك لأننا في انتظار باقي الشرح
خصوصا أنك وصلت للمهم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## dinaelsaher (24 مايو 2011)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​اخى فى الله م.احمد الطيب
> اليك فى المرفقات برنامج زمنى على مايكروسوفت بروجكت به قاموس للموارد شامل جميع ماتتخيلة من الموارد ولكن هذا المشروع كان تدريب لى على البرنامج فستجد ان قاموس الموارد ليس بة اسعار لعدم معرفتى الدقيقة باعمدة std.rate & ovt.rate & cost/use >>>>>>>>>>>>
> ومامدى تاثيرها على البرنامج الزمنى ولكن جميع الاسعار لهذا القاموس متوفرة ولكن لا اعرف ين اضعها فى مكانها المناسب
> ولكن عند تطرقك لها فى مشروعك الرائع اعدك واعد اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين ان استكملة مع مشروعك الرائع وارعفة من جديد.
> ...





جزاك الله كل خير على الملف المرفق 
جارى التحميل


----------



## dinaelsaher (24 مايو 2011)

أرفاد قال:


> قمت بتطبيق شرحك على مشروعي الخاص واستفدت كثيرا الحمد لله
> بس ياريت ماطول غيابك لأننا في انتظار باقي الشرح
> خصوصا أنك وصلت للمهم
> جزاك الله خير




انا مع راى اخى الكريم لان اللى جاى هو المهم جدا 
و ياريت نكمل باذن الله حتى متابعة تنفيذ البرنامج الزمنى tracking لان دة مهم 
نحن فى انتظار تكملة الدروس باذن الله


----------



## Mr. Data (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (26 مايو 2011)

*بوركت*

لافوض قلمك
ولافوض رأيك
ولافوض إبداعك
ودمت مبدعاً
فكما النحلة لاتعطي إلا عسلاً
فالطيب لا يعطي إلا الطيب​


----------



## ابوعلي العلاقي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmadaraj (29 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله عمل رااءع 

ننتظر التكملة


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## ahmed 6872 (4 يونيو 2011)

والله جد شكر واتمنا الموصله انا لي زمن اكتر من ثلاثه اشهر وانا ابحث عن شرح بروجكت اوفس 2007 وما لاقي حتي الشرح في منتديات مكر سوفت ما فهمت منها اي شي 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## طالب المعرفة والعل (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (15 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*


----------



## amjadh80 (15 يونيو 2011)

أسال الله ان يوفقك دائماَ


----------



## المهندسة كرم (15 يونيو 2011)

عاشوا يا استاذ احمد بس اذا ممكن حد يجاوبني عن برنامج لتسعير وحساب الكميات للابنية


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير في انتظار باقي الدروس


----------



## nm1996ahzm (25 يونيو 2011)

thank you very much Ms AL-taib for all information that you given


----------



## م.ابراهيم الخرعان (28 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتك 

نرجو التكرم باستكمال بقية الدروس لتعم الفائدة

دمتم سالمين​


----------



## moatazalem (7 يوليو 2011)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abuahmad1980 (9 يوليو 2011)

*اخ احمد مشكور عزيزي على اتقانك وشرحك ولكني عندي نقطه عقدتني بصراحة وان شاء الله تكون لك بسيطة*
*افترضت مشروع بسيط جدا كوفي شوب واريد عمل مهمه واحدة في كل يوم على حدى افتراض يوم السبت شرب شاهي ثم يوم الاحد اكل بيتزا ولكن استغرب ان هناك مثل **overlap** بحيث ان يوم الاحد مازال يوم السبت مكتوب مع انه المفروض هذا يوم جديد، مع انه عملت **LED** 0**d* 
*باختصار لا اريدoverlap بين الايام*
*يمكنني ان ارسل لك مشروعي الصغير على ايميلك *​*ياريت اتواصل معاك ايميلي [email protected]​​​*​


----------



## BLACKEAGL (11 يوليو 2011)

معنديش كلام اقوله 

الله يبارك فحضرتك


----------



## سارية عثمان (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،ارجو أن يتصل جهدك لإتمام ما بدأت


----------



## ميتووووو (21 يوليو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جزيلا يا رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دعيج (31 يوليو 2011)

يالغالي الله يجزاك خير ويحفظك ويكثر من أمثالك


----------



## eng_sabry (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله ي أخي على هذا المجهود الوافي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس ليبي (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود الرئع


----------



## محمود سيد سالم الس (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دعيج (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ، اسأل الله التوفيق والسداد لك بالدنيا والآخرة


----------



## عجب تميم (25 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك _ وجعلك من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (27 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا
مجهود راقي*


----------



## محمد الجفري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م محمد فاروق السعي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى م احمد الطيب الكريم
لقد استمتعت بطريقة عرضكم للدرس وندعو اللة ان يوفقك ويديم حب الناس عليكم 
اخيك 
م محمد فاروق


----------



## جرموزي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## MITCHO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انت مشكور على المجهود بس انت ما اتممت الدروس’ من فضلك اكملنا الدروس وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت الخليل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الخير الكثير


----------



## احمد الرفاعي ن (7 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس احمد الطيب 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونتمنى منك المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## ودالعطا (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. تحياتى للأستاذ القدير احمد الطيب على شرحه المتميز والرائع والمبسط لبرنامج ms project وانا معجب بشدة بهذا الموضوع الرائع وللعلم انا اول مشاركة لى بعد اكثر من سنتين من بدأ الشرح ولكنه اسرنى بشدة وبدأت اتابع الدروس واتمنى ان يعود استاذ احمد قريبا لانه اكيد وبلا الشك الكل يشتاق اليه والى شرحه المميز وشكرا


----------



## الكوراني2 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ياباشا وما قصرت


----------



## زيد عفانه (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## bari (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

طب انا يا جماعه ال office اللى عندى مفيهوش microsoft project


----------



## زيد عفانه (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## abonaif007 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك

لكن لم لم تكمل الدورة؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ان شاء الله سوف يتم استكمال الموضوع بس عن طريق شرح فيديو للــ Project 2010 من البداية الى النهاية و انى اعمل الان فى شرح البريمافيرا P6 R8.1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290344.html

و شكرا


----------



## abonaif007 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس احمد


ربنا يكتب الاجر لك يا رب


وانتظر بفارغ الصبر

وبعد اذنك ممكن الواحد يركز في الا مس اس بروجيكت ويسيبه من البرامفيرا ولا لازم التنين


----------



## wagih khalid (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you alot


----------



## shz1981n (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.....شكرا لك


----------



## nesreen91 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

رررائع مشكور لله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمار أخرس (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم
فينا نعرف إيمتى باقي الدروس


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس احمد وبانتظار باقي الشرح فيديو او عادي مافي اي مشكلة
ثانيا : الاخ الذي سال ماالفرق بين المرونة الحرة والمرونة الكلية للمشروع
طبعا الافضل ان نسميها فترة العوم الحر والعوم الكلي او فترة السماح كما تسميها اغلب المراجع العربية
بفرض عندنا نشاطين 
والعوم الحر ويقصد به الفترة الزمنية التي يمكن ان يتاخر بها النشاط السابق يدون ان يؤثر على النشاط التالي ونحصل عليه كما يلي
من طرح زمن البداية المبكرة للنشاط التالي ناقص زمن النهاية المبكرة للنشاط السابق
اما العوم الكلي
يقصد به فترة زمنية لنشاط ما يمكن ان يستفاد منها هذا النشاط -يعني نمدده - دون ان يتاخر ودون ان يتاخر المشروع ونحصل عليه من العلاقة 
زمن البداية المتاخرة - زمن البداية المبكرة لهذا النشاط
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الاخت زهرة ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك امين يارب


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرى الخالص ومن غير حدود للاخ للباشمهندس احمد الطيب , ومن لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر اللة , جزاكم عنا خيرا وعنكم يارب,


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا الاخ احمد الطيب


----------



## صهيب علي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
تحياتي


----------



## جهاد الفحماوي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يزيدك علما
أنا مهندس تنفيذ مشاريع ولكن عملى ميداني وانا بارع به ولكني أفتقر للتخطيط الجيد للمشاريع
ولا أعرف كيف أبدأ
فهل من طريقة لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## eng_m_amasha (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكر واجب*

السلام عليكم
على الرغم من أن هذه المفات والشروحات من سنوات مضت الا أن فائتها متواصلة
نشكر م احمد الطيب ونتمنى أن يكمل ما بدأه من الشرح الجميل وكل الشكر والعرفان له:77:


----------



## ghalighali (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا أستاذ أحمد انت وكل الإخوة والأخوات الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع......... وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (29 ديسمبر 2011)

* شــــــكرا لك وجــــــزاك الله كــــــل خـيـــــــــــر.....*


----------



## sayedahmed330 (4 يناير 2012)

تحياتي لك مهندس احمد
برجاء اكمال شرح البرنامج للنهاية حتى تتعاظم الإستفادة
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو الزهر (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ملفات مفيده جدا ما قصرت


----------



## Ehab-1984 (6 يناير 2012)

*شكرا اخي العزيز علي المجهود الرائع*


----------



## احمد الرفاعي ن (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
لما شاهدته من اهتمام ومتابعة كبيرين لموضوع تعلم برنامج الـــــ ms project ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع سأحاول اكمال ما بدأ به المهندس احمد الطيب وازودكم بمحاضرات من اعدادي 
واكرر تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة


----------



## احمد الرفاعي ن (7 يناير 2012)

*محاضرة معلومات المهام في برنامج ms project*

اخواني الاعزاء المهندسون والمهندسات
ارفق لكم محاضرة في تعلم ms project تكملة لما بدأ به الاستاذ احمد الطيب اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها 
وبانتظار ردودكم حول اكمال سلسلة المحاضرات 
*

الملف مرفق**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد رشيد
وننتظر القادم ..
ان شاء الله


----------



## FEDM2005 (10 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله لف خير عن كل من دخل الى الموضوع*

وغفر الله لك ولوالدي ولسائر من عرفت مسلماً حيا كان او ميتا


----------



## القماطي (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا احمد الطيب وجزاك الله كل خير 
وارجو المتابعة لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## zehary (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا 
ولو فيه أحد يا اخواني يعرف شرح لنموذج مشروع علي برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت 2007 بعد الفصل الثاني


----------



## امجد المايسترو (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز استاذ احمد والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب لدي سؤال استاذ احمد بخصوص تغيير التقويم لانه عملت الخطوات نفسها اللي كتبتها انت لكت لم يتغير في الصفحة الرئيسية ولكن تم تغييرة في ال tool


----------



## م محمد فاروق السعي (4 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=188077&page=20#ixzz1lPJwVuzK


*شكرا يااستاذ احمد على دورتك في ال ms بروجكت إنها حقا مفيدة ونحتاج الدروس الباقية من فضلك.*​


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## engali664 (15 فبراير 2012)

هل يمكن تحديث المهام بمعنى ان المشروع متاخر العمل به عن الجدول الزمني او متقدم فهل يمكن تحديث المهام؟


----------



## civil love (15 فبراير 2012)

احمد الرفاعي ن قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء المهندسون والمهندسات
> ارفق لكم محاضرة في تعلم ms project تكملة لما بدأ به الاستاذ احمد الطيب اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها
> وبانتظار ردودكم حول اكمال سلسلة المحاضرات
> *
> ...





اولا احب ان اشكر الاستاذ احمد الطيب على هذه الدورة الاكثر من رائعة واتمنى له التوفيق والنجاح


ثانيا احب اشكرك اخي العزيز احمد الرفاعي على ملفك الرائع واتمنى منك رفع باقي الملفات لتعم الفائدة للجميع



بارك الله بكم اخواني


----------



## er-abd (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتنا فيها عن البرنامج


----------



## yousef807 (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## ابودفع الله (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونسأله تعالي ان يزيدكم من فضله


----------



## Star__eng (28 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## qds2020 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكر خاص للمهندس أحمد الطيب ,,

----------------------------------------------

و بعد اذن المهندس احمد : تلخيص الموضوع بالمرفقات


----------



## qds2020 (29 فبراير 2012)

2


----------



## qds2020 (29 فبراير 2012)

3


----------



## qds2020 (29 فبراير 2012)

4


----------



## صعبه منال (3 مارس 2012)

*microsoft project
1-من يحتاج للمعلومات التى يقدمها البرنامج؟ولاي غرض؟
2-مالمعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج؟
3-مامدى الحاجة للمعلومات التي يقدمها البرنامج؟؟*​


----------



## حنان حفيظ (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا الطالبة حنان حفيظ وانا بصدد اعداد مذكرة الماجيستر بعنوان اثر تكنولويا المعلومات والاتصال في تسير المشاريع وان بحاجة ماسة الى المساعدة فيما يخص المراجع التي تتضمن برامج الحاسوب المستخدمة في ادارة المشاريع وارجو ان لا تردو طلبي هذا.وشكرا


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## khaledloada (9 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*

زادك علما و نفعك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صعبه منال (10 مارس 2012)

قم برسم شبكة العمل الخاصة بالمشروع لتوضيح كامل خطوات العمل في المشروع من البداية الى النهاية ,مستخدما برنامج microsoft project


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 مارس 2012)

حنان حفيظ قال:


> السلام عليكم انا الطالبة حنان حفيظ وانا بصدد اعداد مذكرة الماجيستر بعنوان اثر تكنولويا المعلومات والاتصال في تسير المشاريع وان بحاجة ماسة الى المساعدة فيما يخص المراجع التي تتضمن برامج الحاسوب المستخدمة في ادارة المشاريع وارجو ان لا تردو طلبي هذا.وشكرا




اى نوع من المراجع حضرتك محتاجاها، لان البرامج التى تستخدم لادارة المشروعات كثيرة جدا و لكن من اشهرها البريمافيرا و المايكروسوفت و كذلك فى كتب خاصة بالبرامج و فى كتب خاصه بقواعد بقواعد البيانات الخاصة بيهم مثال اخر فى كتب خاصة بالــ WBS و الــ Resource و كذا و لذلك ارجو التحديد و ان كنتى تريدى فى البرامج الاصليه 

بخصوص المايكروسوفت من اشهر المراجع

Bible in Microsoft Project
Step by step in Microsoft Project

اما بخصوص البريمافيرا 
للاسف حتى الان لم ارى له كتاب كله بالنسبة لى اجتهاد شخصى 

و شكرا


----------



## حازم محمد برهوم (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم ودمتم ذخراً للاسلام والمسلمين.


----------



## ragab selim (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (17 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=188077&page=16#ixzz1pOctjmKf

 *جزاكم الله خير الجزاء..
والف شكر .. مع خالص الود*​


----------



## Shady Ramy (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما آمين


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك خيرا مهندس احمد الطيب وجعله في موازين اعمالك


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد56 (4 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد
واسسال الله تعالى ان يفتح عليك من ابواب علمه


----------



## fzammar (5 مايو 2012)

مع فائق الشكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس ليبي (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر سيادة المهندس الكريم


----------



## حسامنت (6 مايو 2012)

Than you very much


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## محمد السواكنى (16 مايو 2012)

الف مليون شكر على ما قدمت من شروحات جليلة


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## hala3003 (22 مايو 2012)

باااااااااااارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hala3003 (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم..الاستاذ الفاضل احمد الطيب لك جزيل الشكر علي مجهوداتك الجبارة وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..انا عضوة جديده في الموقع ولقد استفدت جدا من شرحك الوافي لبرنامج ms في الدروس الاولي اكتشغت هذا الشرح العظيم بالامس بعد معاناة و بحث طويل عن شرح لبرنامج ال ms باللغة العربية وطبقت شرحك الوافي في البرنامج في مشروع في الشركة ولكن توقفت لعدم اكتمال الشرح في نفس المكان الذي توقف فيه .. والان انا في حيره فارجو منك التكرم بإفادنتنا ببقية الشرح وربنا يعظم اجرك ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 مايو 2012)

hala3003 قال:


> السلام عليكم..الاستاذ الفاضل احمد الطيب لك جزيل الشكر علي مجهوداتك الجبارة وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..انا عضوة جديده في الموقع ولقد استفدت جدا من شرحك الوافي لبرنامج ms في الدروس الاولي اكتشغت هذا الشرح العظيم بالامس بعد معاناة و بحث طويل عن شرح لبرنامج ال ms باللغة العربية وطبقت شرحك الوافي في البرنامج في مشروع في الشركة ولكن توقفت لعدم اكتمال الشرح في نفس المكان الذي توقف فيه .. والان انا في حيره فارجو منك التكرم بإفادنتنا ببقية الشرح وربنا يعظم اجرك ويجزيك عنا كل خير


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اولا اشكرك على رسالتك ثانيا للاسف انا لوقت كبير لم استكمل باقى الشرح و ذلك لظروف الشغل و ظروف عائليه، و لكنى باذن الله سوف ابداء الموضوع من جديد و استكمله الى الاخر ان شاء الله و لكن سوف يكون فيديوهات باللغه العربيه ان شاء الله و شكرا


----------



## hala3003 (26 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك وسرعة الرد علي الرساله ومرحبا بعودتك مرة اخري بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed ehab (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس احمد 
واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## heshamzidan (27 مايو 2012)

استفدت حقيقة من الشرح الموجود هنا وان كان لم أجد guide لكي أقوم بتعديل الأجازات أو أوقات العمل في project 2010
وسؤالي أود من متابعة تنفيذ المشروع ...فبعد أن وضعت الأوقات الزمنية المفترض التنفيذ فيها..
هل هناك إمكانية لأضع الأوقات الزمنية الفعلية لكل مرحلة ..وأقوم بمقارنة بين الزمنين الفعلي والافتراضي ..ونسبة تنفيذ ونجاح كل مرحلة..؟؟؟


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## العبقرية (11 يونيو 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اولا اشكرك على رسالتك ثانيا للاسف انا لوقت كبير لم استكمل باقى الشرح و ذلك لظروف الشغل و ظروف عائليه، و لكنى باذن الله سوف ابداء الموضوع من جديد و استكمله الى الاخر ان شاء الله و لكن سوف يكون فيديوهات باللغه العربيه ان شاء الله و شكرا



بارك الله لك اخى الكريم فى وقتك وفى اهلك 
و جزاكم الله خيرا المهندس الكريم ونحن فى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (12 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله لكم 
وشكرا للاستفادة


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (12 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله الذى جعل من عبادة من هو اصفى العباد وجعلهم رفعة للدين


----------



## m_onlysmile (4 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
المهندس العزيز / أحمد الطيب وجميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. شكرا جزيلا لكم 

شرح وافى وجميل جدا لبرنامج ميكروسوفت بروجكت .. أتمنى أن تكمله كما وعددتنا سواء بالطريقة السابقه او فيديوهات تعليمية او اى طريقة اخرى

وشكرا جزيلا لنقلك العلم للجميع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك دائما وابدا 


​


----------



## ashrafmahers.eg (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك لك في أهلك ومالك وعلمك


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Marwan Sameh Bers (16 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## شهاب الدين محمد (24 يوليو 2012)

ارجو من لديه اجابه ماهى cost فى وشكراresource sheet type


----------



## م. محمد بن محيسن (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ياأخي أحمد الطيب عمل رائع جدا واشكرك على هذا العمل .... وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء اللة 
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاج في جميع اعمالك ...بارك اللة فيك ...
وانشاء اللة المزيد من الاعمال المفيدة للجميع 
وشكرا ....تحياتي /م. محمد بن محيسن


----------



## atefmounir (31 يوليو 2012)

أخي الكريم / أولاً كل عام وانت وجميع أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين بخير وسعادة بمناسبة الشهرالفضيل، هل أجد لديكم كتاب يشرح MS Projct 2010 وياريت يكون عربى، وجزاك الله خيرا على كل ماتقدمه لنا من علم نافع


----------



## ahmed ehab (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا مهندس احمد 
الف شكر على هذا المجهود والشرح المتميز 
ولو انى احب بس افكرك يا باشمهندس انك وعدتنا فى نهاية حلقات تعلم البريمافيرا , انك تكمل محاضرات للمتابعة والتحديث والـ Cost Control
فيا ريت يا هندسة تكمل لنا الحلقات دى وربنا معاك ويجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## wa319747 (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاي الله كل منشارك خيرا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Red Alert (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك..................................


----------



## eng-wael mangament (12 أغسطس 2012)

الشكر لله وجزاك اللة الف خير وندعوا من الله ان يزيدك من علمة ويكتب كل لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## engothmanm (22 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله على المجهود الرائع والشرح الوافى ... جزاك الله خ:77:يرا


----------



## engothmanm (22 أغسطس 2012)

فين باقى الشرح يا باشمهندس أحمد ؟؟
ده طلب جماهيرى


----------



## usamael2000 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Barak Allah feekom


----------



## آغاميلاد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا يا كبير على المجهود الكبير .... حقيقي مجهود جامد جدييييي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ونرجو ألا يطول غيابك ولعله خيرا ان شاء الله*


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## MAGED NOFAL (12 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Sara Adel M (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed ehab (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ان شاء الله سوف يتم استكمال الموضوع بس عن طريق شرح فيديو للــ Project 2010 من البداية الى النهاية و انى اعمل الان فى شرح البريمافيرا P6 R8.1
> 
> ...



سلمت يداك يا هندسة و كلنا فى انتظار تحفتك القادمة شرح مايكرو سوفت بروجكت 2010 فيديو وهايبقى اول شرح فيديو باللغة العربية للبروجكت 2010 
ربنا يقويك ويعينك ,,


----------



## مهندسة مدني عراقية (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير استاذ احمد الطيب على هذه الجهود . وشكرا"


----------



## sayedashab (18 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا مهندس ميكانيكا ومنذ تخرجى وانا أعمل فى مجال الديزل
وبعد ذلك قررت تغير المجال لكى اصبح مهندس ميكانيكا أنشائى
فأخذت دورة فى كلا من (plumbing- firefighting-HVAC)
فى نقابة المهندسين الفرعية بالقاهرة
فأرجو منكم أفادتى هل ذلك يكفى ام هناك متطلبات اخرى 
ارجو الرد على الأيميل 
وشكرا........


----------



## مختار مطر (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى احمد الطيب ، شكراً على المجهود الرائع،تقبل الله منكم بقدر ما استفاد اعضاء المنتدى الكرام وكل طالبى العلم،مع صادق الدعوات لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## the pump (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م ماجا (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع.. شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks for you


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد رائع


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والعرفان لهذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## waleedtot (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والعرفان لهذا المجهود


----------



## طارق اسد (7 ديسمبر 2012)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهور الرائع وكتر الله من أمثالك


----------



## فاتنة ماضي (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ،،،،

للامانه لي تقريبا فترة لا بأس بها بدخل على الموضوع وبحاول أستفيد من الشرح والمشااركات الى حد كبير ... خاصه انيداخله امتحان عملي بالبروجكت بنهايه هذا الشهر 
 

وصار طبعا لازم اسجل لشكركم ولأستفيد اكتر 

يا أخوااااني عندي مشروع جامعي بس محتاج تصميم على المايكروسفت بروجكت 


ومحتاجه حد يساعدني فيه لانه خبرتي بسيطه جدااااااا بالبروجكت 

ووقتي ضيق لاخذ دورات او متابعة دروس مفصلة عن طريق النت


يااااريت حد يتبرع ويرد عليه ان بقدر يساعدني عشان ارفع المشروع 


مشكورين جداااا 

والشكر الخاص للاستاذ احمد الطيب على طيب اخلاقه وسعة صدره*


----------



## فاتنة ماضي (12 ديسمبر 2012)

:80: help me


----------



## safa aldin (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى احمد الطيب على هذه الدروس القيمة،نسال الله الكريم ان يتقبل جهدكم مع صادق الامنيات لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## miss_marwa80 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fahmifao (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم كثيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستميس (1 يناير 2013)

great
i want
pmp learning pls
this flower to you
thanks a lot


----------



## akram621 (4 يناير 2013)

الشكر على المجهود الرائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,و


----------



## sonasadeg (14 يناير 2013)

اين الـresource للمحل


----------



## mado1989 (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح ,,,

ولكن نريد ان نعلم متى سوف تقوم باكمال الشرح ...

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## omarkabab (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ويسلموووو لمجهودكواسال الله ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## آغاميلاد (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/خالد2009 (28 يناير 2013)

رائع جدا الله يجزاك خيرا


----------



## mg10_10 (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وهداك للطريق المستقيم


----------



## احمد زرقه (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالله الربيدي (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## hnoo (27 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## baqoo (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassin-bz (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## آغاميلاد (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً والله الإستفادة كبيرة جداً


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (11 مارس 2013)

الرجاء من لدية نسخة من البرنامج او موقع لتحميل البرنامج *Microsoft Project 2007*


----------



## Al Mohager (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك فيك


----------



## eng*aoudah (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## egyengine (27 أبريل 2013)

تمام جزاك الله خير


----------



## aymanzeweal (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الدروس الرائعة


----------



## اميرة غزة (11 مايو 2013)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## sameer-esy (13 مايو 2013)

للجميع الشكر والعرفان اتمنى من الله ان يتقبلها صدقة جارية.



والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

معلومات استفدت منها كثيرا


----------



## One23 (22 مايو 2013)

ملاحظات هامة : ملخص ال 43 صفحة موجود في صفحة 33 قام به الزميل qds2020:75: 
وقام م/أحمد الطيب بشرح برنامج بروجكت 2010 فيديو على موقع يوتيوب. يمكنك الدخول والبحث عن "project 2010 عربي" وستجد اول فيديو ومدته 32 دقيقة ولاحظ ان الدرس الثاني مقسم على ثلاثة أجزاء والدرس الخامس مقسم على جزئين
جزى الله المهندس/أحمد الطيب خيراً وجزى الله الجميع كل خير


----------



## zakisabagh (24 مايو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير الشرح رائع جدا وتفصيله بهذا الشكل مفيد جدا لك الشكر


----------



## smi_hait (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## توشكى2013 (25 يونيو 2013)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الله يكرمك واى سؤال انا تحت امرك


 شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ونتمنى تكرار نموذج بالارقام لكى يسهل متابعته لكل المهندسين المهتمين بادارة زتخطيط ومتابعة المشروعات


----------



## just 0ne (27 يونيو 2013)

تسلم الايادي الكاتبة مشكوووور ع الموضوع


----------



## م وضاح (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير :75:


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تقاسيم (12 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## م محمدالأمين فقيري (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحبيبه (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ... زادك الله من علمه ... وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmohamedkamaal (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## islam02 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمار أخرس (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً
نحن بانتظار بقية الفصول
وشكراً


----------



## acutegun (28 أكتوبر 2013)

أتمنى من الباشمهندس أحمد تكملة باقى المشروع بالصور والشرح


----------



## cresos (1 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهود وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sadeiq (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا للاستاذي القدير احمد وجعله الله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed_2676 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ويا رب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه الدروس القيمة​
​


----------



## عبد العزيز السيد (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.


----------



## eng.maya (26 يناير 2014)

*أرجو المساعدة*



أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


أنا أعمل على البرنامج لأول مرة وعندما أدخل توقيتات العمل يعطيني رسالة كما هي في المرفق عندما أضغط حفظ 
لماذا و ما هو الحل


----------



## eng.maya (26 يناير 2014)

eng.maya قال:


> أنا أعمل على البرنامج لأول مرة وعندما أدخل توقيتات العمل يعطيني رسالة كما هي في المرفق عندما أضغط حفظ
> لماذا و ما هو الحل


 2- كيف أظهر أسماء الأنشطة في المخطط بجانب الرسم


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (29 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله...
نشكرك أستاذ بارك الله فيك و في والديك علي هذا العمل الطيب...
لدي سؤال لك و للأخوة...بعد ادخال الموارد و التكاليف كيف يمكن رسم S-curve عم طريق Ms Project 2007 ..القصد من أي أمر يمكن الدخول عليه..و بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## eng.maya (1 فبراير 2014)

ارجو الاجابة عن سؤالي ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وانا تشرفت بانضمامي للمنتدى لانو اكتر منتدى مفيد لكل المهندسين وخاصة المهندسين الجدد بالحياة العملية
وانشالله منصير نفيد غيرنا متلكن
لانو انتو أحسن مثال لنا


----------



## osamadalloul (7 أبريل 2014)

الى الأخ الحبيب الغال المهندس احمد الطيب شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتك الرائعه وعلى ما قدمته من شروحات سواء كتابيه او على الفيديو .....
ولكن لى طلب يكون فى مشروع هندسى عملى من الالف الى الياء وادخال جميع الموارد به لكى تتم الفائده وشكرا لكم 
اخوكم المهندس اسامه دلول
فلسطين
قطاع غزة


----------



## Ayacheb (11 أبريل 2014)

الله يبارك فيل وينورلك الطريق


----------



## Ayacheb (11 أبريل 2014)

عفوا الله يبارك فيك وينورلك الطريق
مشكوووور


----------



## nasserbalkhi (16 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## safa aldin (20 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahme_1900 (25 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## fouadsoleman (17 مايو 2014)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## نضال هديب (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله لك في جهدك ووقتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedisam (6 يوليو 2014)

لك الشكر أجزله


----------



## محمد الدريهم (9 يوليو 2014)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزام الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (1 أغسطس 2014)

مشكككككككككككككورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (1 أغسطس 2014)

هذا كتاب وجدته خلال بحثي في الانترنت وارجوا ان افيديكم


----------



## spaceman (2 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس احمد 
اولا أشكرك علي المجهود الرائع الغير مشروط 
لم نتترق بالشرح الي كيفيه تكليف الموارد وتحديد تكلفتها 
أيضاً بانتظار طريقه استخدام التقارير


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (21 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## memo star (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmoutassim (6 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hzlar (8 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## A.Abdulghani (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## akram whiba (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكر وتقدير*



أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله، و اشكرك على تحياتك :84:



بارك الله فيك وربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

عمل ممتاز .. شرح اكثر من رائع ..


----------



## houria r (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## atefzd (4 مارس 2015)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الشرح الرايع


----------



## atefzd (4 مارس 2015)

جزالك الله خير اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الدروس القادمة بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nabilsab (6 مارس 2015)

*بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## sharaf911 (14 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (8 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
مع ان الموضوع قديم ولكن الي الان هناك من يستفيد " سبحان الله " 
جعلها الله لك في موازين حسناتك " ااااااااامين"


----------



## ميني احمد (4 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا :77:
ياريت لو في نموذج لمبني وبالاخص الموارد


----------



## محمد ثامر (9 يوليو 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن افتر (10 يوليو 2015)

عملك جيد والكم الله التوفيق شرح وافي


----------



## contractor4us (21 أغسطس 2015)

بدنا مشروع بناء مع جدول الكميات. و كيفية تسمية الريسورس. كل الامثلة. محل حاسب الي و خطوات صنع الشاي. الخ. كلها تحاول ما تدخل بالتفاصيل المهمة. اللي نستفيد منها


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (10 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## Alaa Araibi (17 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ,, مشروعك وشرحك وتوضيحاتك ساعدتني كثيرا ,, ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (21 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## محمدالهداد (26 مايو 2016)

ممكن تزويدنا برابط تحميل برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت او بريمافيرا ولاي اصدار وبارك الله بيكم


----------



## mezohazoma (28 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karm jed (24 سبتمبر 2022)

ربنا يجزيك كل اخي وشكرا لمجهوداتك اخي


----------

